# Boat is finally ready



## ROLL TIDE (Jun 22, 2008)

I just got my boat rigged up and I live in Navarre I'm not asking for honeyholes I just wanna know if I should work the sound or east bay closer to the river.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

What no pix's of the boat?


----------



## ROLL TIDE (Jun 22, 2008)

wifes not home and I couldn't post a picture to save my life.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *ROLL TIDE (9/18/2008)*wifes not home and I couldn't post a picture to save my life.


Watch this video, Should help ya out some http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic1561-58-1.aspx


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

To answer your question;

I would work the river.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Change your screen name to War Eagle and I'll be more than glad to help you out.

My advice to you is go through the posts and look at the time, tides, wind, moon and etc. This is what I did and it has helped me come along ways.


----------

